# Weeds mogador



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

from 43 to Congress lake road does any one know what happen to them


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

There are very few weeds in that section oft the lake, even when
the weeds are bad in May, unless you get close to shore, or in
some of the bays. About 6 to 700 yards straight west of CLR,
out in the middle of the lake, is a big hump. You should be able to see some 
Lilly Pads sticking up thru the ice now. You'll find some weeds around
those pads, 3-4 ft. of water. A 6 or 7 ft. hole about 15 ft. east of those pads.
Those pads were still showin in late Nov. May be gone now. I dont know.
I see BB was up in there yesterday, he could probably tall ya.
That hump has always held fish. Summer and winter.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

They could not find any weeds really! Back in the day there was , what happen to them


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thx


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It was a empty wasteland you couldn’t find any weeds I’m more than 3 fow . We did find a little hump of 6.5 7ish fow just off one of the islands I’ll never waste my time fishing that stretch again. If the ice would have been better I’d have stay down by 43 in the 10-12fow. But that ice was nasty wet and saggy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

the weeds went by by when the dnr put the grass eating carp in a whole buch of years back, when the lake was weeded up and ya fished thru the holes there were big fish in there, moggy was the best pan fish lake around, and i always got bass from 3 to 7 lbs from there..


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Ol Mogador, I miss it. Use to be so many weeds off congres lake road you were hard pressed to get a belly boat in there.

Caught a lot of bass off both Congress lake road and 43. I like 43 a lot better. Get over on the bank by the bridge when it’s raining at night. You will slay the bass. Red and black rubber worm, black and blue tipped crawfish black with blue speckled tube or a white spinner bait. Guaranteed to catch something. It rains and the bass push those minnows up on the concrete walls. All I can say is if your bored one night and it’s raining hit that area. Heck even if it’s not raining. 

Also a great place to catfish of bridge on boat house side. Cast about 30 yard out of bridge steps to the right. Use to be a big ol log that laid out in to the water I’d cast towards. Still be about 40 yards off shore about 4 feet with dead minnows live ones work to but dead ones seem to be better. Would go early with Minnie’s catch crappie then evening /night catch channel cats and bass. When the cats come through you will watch 5or 6 glow in the dark bobbers just shoot down under the water. Was a blast. Average cat we caught was around 5 lbs. 

Off the 43 side opposite of the boat house down the lake there is a place to doc and keep your boats. I forget the name of the road it takes you in to there. Anyhow at the launch you look out and will see an island. I know people always did great there for Peach maybe 50 yards from island to the right.

Anyhow I’m amazed to hear no weeds. But boy do I miss that lake. Spent a lot of nights out there. Also the trail across from the boat house that goes down lake. Use to be a great place to take the ladies for a nice lil “walk” then catch an ice cream cone afterwards. Damn to be young agin!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bustedrod said:


> the weeds went by by when the dnr put the grass eating carp in a whole buch of years back, when the lake was weeded up and ya fished thru the holes there were big fish in there, moggy was the best pan fish lake around, and i always got bass from 3 to 7 lbs from there..


This state odnr sometimes has no clue! Well fish2win that’s your answer


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Once the water at Moggy gets to about 60 degrees every spring
the whole south portion west of 43 get choked out with weeds.
By mid May you can't get a boat thru most of that section.
Then by mid June they all start die'in off. Amazing how fast.
Been that way for many years.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Goodyear Hunting and Fishing Club was behind the stocking of the White Amur
Along with ODNR. I was semi-active in the club back then.
I really never noticed any difference
in the weeds with the grass eaters in there. They're suppose to live
something like 10- 15 years and won't reproduce. They're all dead
by now. I have'nt seen any last several years.
At the end...they were probably 50LBS. plus. I've been in small
schools of them, and you would think they're gonna swamp your boat.
They would sometimes surface like a dolphin, and scare the hell out of ya.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

REEL GRIP said:


> Goodyear Hunting and Fishing Club was behind the stocking of the Amar.
> Along with ODNR. I was semi-active in the club back then.
> I really never noticed any difference
> in the weeds with the grass eaters in there. They're suppose to live
> ...


They aren't dead...that's an expected life span...we put some in a pond 20 years ago and still see them swimming....look like giant submarines just cruising real slow near the surface.. I'd bet a paycheck they are still in there.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Plus I’ve read that the older grass carp get the less weed control is done. 

Salt fork/ that area you mentioned about the ramp and boat docking area across the lake off lansinger road has been closed a few years now, the boat stakes have been gone longer. It’s been awhile for you I bet..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Now that I think about it...I wonder if it has something to do with with water quality...I know the westbranch weed growth has increased with the zebra muscles....I wonder if moggy has gotten more of a tanic stain to it over the years causing less weed growth.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Moggie is much more turbid that it used to be. I like it that way. Been fishing it quite a bit from the kayak the last few years.
Like WBBob mentioned I used to kayak around the lake and the weedbeds would explode when I unknowingly got to close to a weedbed with a big amur sunning itself on the surface. I haven't seen that recently.
I haven't seen the big swans either lately. They used to kick the Canadian Geese rearends when they got too close to their cygnets. I love see that.
I heard the state killed them off as an invasive species.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

snag said:


> Plus I’ve read that the older grass carp get the less weed control is done.
> 
> Salt fork/ that area you mentioned about the ramp and boat docking area across the lake off lansinger road has been closed a few years now, the boat stakes have been gone longer. It’s been awhile for you I bet..
> 
> ...


 It certainly has bud. Lansinger road that would be it. Never done to great there for bass from shore. 

There was one night out off congress lake road, me and a buddy were fishing I was on the side of the road that was facing towards the boat house way and my buddy was on the opposite side of the road fishing. It was probably around 2 am. I’m standing on the road fishing leaning on the guard rail BSing with my buddy. I’d been fishing that way all night. So I look up the road and see a car coming over the hill. For some reason or another I stepped over the guardrail to this day I have no clue why.

So I step over the rail and this car is coming and now I can hear it it’s absolutely flying down the hill. About 20 feet before it smacks the guardrail and sparks are flying flys right by me smashed against the rail. Never stoped or slowed down. My buddy’s screaming at the top of his long my name and oh my GOd my name agin. I was like holly **** he came running over. It was crazy. I would be grave yard dead if I hadn’t stepped over that rail. 

So if you are ever fishing off the road out their stay over the guardrail. I never fished their agin on the road nor did my buddy. Always over the guardrail.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Saltfork said:


> It certainly has bud. Lansinger road that would be it. Never done to great there for bass from shore.
> 
> There was one night out off congress lake road, me and a buddy were fishing I was on the side of the road that was facing towards the boat house way and my buddy was on the opposite side of the road fishing. It was probably around 2 am. I’m standing on the road fishing leaning on the guard rail BSing with my buddy. I’d been fishing that way all night. So I look up the road and see a car coming over the hill. For some reason or another I stepped over the guardrail to this day I have no clue why.
> 
> ...


It wasn’t your time that night, now that area is posted no fishing from the causeway.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

It has never been legal to fish there for that reason.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

brad crappie said:


> This state odnr sometimes has no clue! Well fish2win that’s your answer


ODNR isn't the only clueless outfit. Before I was a member the administration of my fish & game club decided to put grass carp in our main fishing lake because it was "too weedy"! For the past two years they have run contests for money to get the damned things out of there! And I know they're supposed to be "sterile", but a whole lot more came out than they put in!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

buckeyebowman said:


> ODNR isn't the only clueless outfit. Before I was a member the administration of my fish & game club decided to put grass carp in our main fishing lake because it was "too weedy"! For the past two years they have run contests for money to get the damned things out of there! And I know they're supposed to be "sterile", but a whole lot more came out than they put in!


Unreal


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

All the missing weeds I located on the south end of Nimmy this summer.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

REEL GRIP said:


> Goodyear Hunting and Fishing Club was behind the stocking of the White Amur
> Along with ODNR. I was semi-active in the club back then.
> I really never noticed any difference
> in the weeds with the grass eaters in there. They're suppose to live
> ...


I believe there still in there, 3-4 yrs ago i seen them breaking the surface, I've also seen groups of them in the shallows when the suns right. Look to be 3-4 ft long look like a bunch of blimps hovering. This was all west of 43.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Moggie is much more turbid than it used to be.
> I heard the state killed them off as an invasive species.


True and true!



westbranchbob said:


> They aren't dead...that's an expected life span...we put some in a pond 20 years ago and still see them swimming....look like giant submarines just cruising real slow near the surface.. I'd bet a paycheck they are still in there. Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


They can live to be 100! And grow to 100#. When they are "younger", but mature, they eat more weeds than when bigger/older!
All the ones bought and stocked "legally"(as the Mogadore and Wingfoot ones were) ARE sterile. Money issues prevented Mogadore stocking the numbers recommended by biologists.
Before stocking, By late summer, both lakes were totally engulfed in weeds, after they were stocked with amurs(after a couple years of maturity), these lakes were much more navigable(and fishable!)than before stocking. Even with amur stockings, there were/are still "plenty" of weeds in both lakes, and gaining in quantity each year!! Amurs stocked in public waters to control weed problems are protected by law.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Cj it has destroyed lakes! If u want to make lanes use the man power by using rakes! Any fishermen knows without weeds it’s a joke!!! Some invasive weeds will joke out everything tho I don’t think that was the case here at moggy! Guys that bitch about weeds can’t fish right , it makes it harder


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

2 years ago, I saw a giant grass carp cruising by the new boat ramp. It's fin stuck up like a shark fin about 4" above the surface! 

I'd rather see them gone too and have better panfishing!


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Mogadore is definitely still one of the best panfish lakes in Ohio I've been using my camera for the past couple weeks and I've had thousands of panfish swimming under me 90% of them being bluegills which I cannot catch a keeper bluegill out of that lake anymore for some reason . On two separate trips I'm going to guess I I saw a couple thousand bluegills Swimming by in large schools not sticking around but coming through the particular area that I was fishing and I could not get one of those fish to bite and there was perch and large crappies as well mixed in. I don't believe the lake gets as much pressure as it used to back in the day which is good for me. The weeds are still prevalent as well ,although not as thick as they used to be this lake has one of the most badass underwater ecosystems that I have ever seen! . I took one swipe with a small mesh net one-time into a small patch of weeds by The Boathouse, there were hundreds of small bugs and larvae and little tiny panfish that seem to be thriving to me I've seen numerous 2 pound red ears underneath the ice in previous years. May not be many weeds left in moggy but there's plenty of fish all these pictures were taken within the last 2 months out of Mogadore and those are just a few of them. There's plenty of fish holding structure in the lake I guarantee you that so don't count her out just yet.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Excellent post EYEGAGGER.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Wish I had those kind of electronics to find those deep water fish!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You can find/see the fish, but can't "make" them bite!(Why they call it Fishing, and not "Catching"!)


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Al Lindner says and I quote " There is no such thing as a fish that will not bite"


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Eyegagger said:


> Al Lindner says and I quote " There is no such thing as a fish that will not bite"


Here, buy this Lindy rig.


----------

